# How do I remove urine odor from the soil?



## blueskies79 (Apr 25, 2010)

We have a small, 100 square foot backyard that is all dirt. It is always in the shade, so we can not grow grass. We try to keep it clean, but the urine smell is becoming a real problem. Any ideas on how to remove the smell?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't know how to remove urine smell from the ground, but stop letting your dogs pee there? Unless dogs that are going there are not yours you can easily prevent it.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Ask at your local lawn and garden center. I saw a product once (don't remember the name) that attached to your garden hose and when you watered the grass (or in your case the dirt) it neutralized the urine to prevent smell and brown spots on the grass. It's worth looking into.

You can also train your dog to go to ONE spot to pee. Just like housetraining, reward for peeing on cue in the chosen area and eventually the reinforcement history leads dog to pee there more frequently. Then you can put down a piece of sod or something to delineate it and only have to worry about the smell in one place.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Look into native plants (as in, plants that are natural to your region) that grow in the shade. Different types of ivies and mosses for example, along with thyme, buttercup, sorrel, phlox and others are good in either full shade or partial shade.

Having a ground cover will help process the urine and filter the rain naturally along with reducing the mud puddle problem that dirt yards have. If your dog likes to chew on grass/plants, make sure to check the poisonous list before planting. 

Then add in the training idea of a pee spot, they do sell "pee posts" at the pet stores that supposedly speed the training by having a scent marker; no idea if they work since my dog has claimed the fence line


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I would spray it with bleach myself. But then you'll have the bleach smell to deal with.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I found this, looks like it's made for this situation: http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=0&mscssid=VP9U1EWG11A39MH39FSHD0QKMM7G3NU3

Don't personally know if it works but there it is.


----------

